# GB SBF yet?



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Do we have an SBF for the GB OTA yet?

Will the 2.3.20 SBF work for the GB OTA if rooted and modded?

Thanks!


----------



## zibrah3ed (Jun 17, 2011)

You can SBF back to froyo from the OTA. I have done it myself.

*D2 don't know about D2G*


----------



## brody30 (Aug 14, 2011)

there is no GB SBF for the D2G yet... the DX was released recently so only time will tell for us now... would be nice....


----------

